# Omega '53 Fa



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nothing new for a while in here and you all know the aphorism: A WIS photographer abhors a vacuum!



















This one arrived a few weeks back and in searching for an aviation-related background for photos I remembered I had this '50s SERE map of a pertinent AO.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking pics as ever Colin, very nice Omega. Do you have any history on it? I know my f3s but I am clueless on vintage Omega mechanicals.

Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Issued to the RAF in 1953 as a 6B/542 (later 6Bs issued by Hamilton, Smiths and probably others). I don't know much but am reading back on MWR to gather info. The watch is also in Wesolowski's book, but I'm on the road and the book is at home.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

stonkin







Colin


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Very cool...what's on the back side?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Very cool...what's on the back side?


The usual issue markings. No pics now as I'm actually in your neck of the woods (Miami) and not at home.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a stunner Colin! Well done.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have this 6 eater version of a 53

I sold it but managed to buy it back. This time it stays!!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nalu said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool...what's on the back side?
> ...


Welcome to the Sunshine State, Colin. Well, forget the watch pics...let's see some South Beach "scenery".


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sharky, the boys here will tell you I never kiss and tell
















Actually, it's been all work and no play so far. I'm here working at JMH and it's been sleep/eat/work for the most part. I did have lunch with Mitch Feig of Ocean 7 on Monday and had a great time talking WIS stuff. I'll be in South Beach on Saturday once I'm finished working and on into Sunday with any luck. Pics to follow!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Sharky, the boys here will tell you I never kiss and tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No break on Monday for Memorial Day? There's some decent diving sites down there, ya' know.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Flying home Sun night


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watch Colin; has the world run out of vintage divers  ?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Have a great time in Miami and a safe trip back. Would love to hear more about your conversation with Mitch, and looking forward to the pics.

Look us up if you make it back this way again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another great looking watch Colin, well done


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a beauty Colin and great pics too!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nice watch Colin; has the world run out of vintage divers  ?


An IDF KonTiki is on short final to Seatac and an old Heuer prototype and an Aquastar Deepstar are one and two for Heathrow main as I type!


----------

